# IPad App



## Jack Henry

Who can recommend a good iPad app for exporting into from LR and viewing images.
I'm after something that LR can export to without have to jump through too many hoops. 

Regards
John


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Well if you have a CC $9.99 subscription, the new Lightroom mobile app would be ideal for you.  Lightroom mobile for iPad. Read more here


----------



## Jack Henry

Don't have and won't touch a CC style program from any software company Victoria.

Is it ONLY available via CC?


----------



## Jack Henry

Also, I should mention that I'm in one of those areas that can only get internet access via a very expensive 4G network. It cost $109 per month for only 15gb. I don't send anything large via the internet if it can be avoided. So cloud usage for syncing photos is not on my 'to do' list. 

I'm after a viewing app that can have images 'published' to it via wifi or USB.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Yep, it's CC only (although you can use it alongside a perpetual Lightroom license.)  That said, your internet limits rather exclude that possibility.

You might like Photo Manager Pro, which would involve exporting to a folder and then syncing. https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/photo-manager-pro/id393858562?mt=8

Or you could look at Photosmith which has a Lightroom plug-in http://www.photosmithapp.com

Or just set up a Hard Drive publish service, and set iTunes to sync that folder of images to the normal Photos app.


----------



## Jack Henry

I've read that iTunes does an IOS 'optimisation' on any images transferred to an iOS device. Do you know if this is correct?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

I'm not sure on that, sorry


----------



## Jim Wilde

I use Jeffrey Friedl's Collection Publisher which includes the ability to FTP over WiFi to the PhotoManagerPro app on my iPad. See here for Jeffrey's workflow. It works fine for me, though I may now switch some collections over to the Lightroom Mobile app.


----------



## Unklejon

So much for the Adobe promise that Lightroom will not go CC ... LR Mobile thin end of inevitable wedge....


----------



## Jack Henry

I've used ChronoSync for some time. They have a free app called InterConneX that allow you to treat an ios device as a share. You can then copy and sync files directly from the iMac to the iPad. I've just used it to sync a folder of exported images on the iNac with the iPad. From there you can load them all into the iPad photo app. For the moment, it serves my purpose. I will, however, look at Photomanager Pro


----------



## clee01l

Jack, you might want to consider Mosaic for Lightroom.  It works with your LR catalog and the web.  It is ideal for viewing your LR catalog on other devices.   Yes, web based. But then you should realize that it is an internet connection that makes any device mobile. Tablets are designed around getting information to and from the web. They do not come with lots of local storage or a lot of processor memory. If you have limited web access, then perhaps a tablet is not a practical device for you to have.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Unklejon said:


> So much for the Adobe promise that Lightroom will not go CC ... LR Mobile thin end of inevitable wedge....



LR Mobile works using cloud sync... and a cloud sync without a cloud doesn't work!  Some kind of subscription was going to be required to pay for the ongoing bandwidth and storage costs, and including it with the Photography bundle was the best price I heard by a mile.  That doesn't mean that perpetual licenses are disappearing though.


----------



## Jack Henry

We've been syncing devices for years before the CC was involved. Why can't we sync using a Cable or WiFi to the iMac? Why do I need to send it 'up there' when I only want to use it 'down here'

Cletus, the very of definition of mobile devices is that we use them elsewhere. It doesn't necessarily mean we need an internet connection. It's not that I have limited web access, it's that I have VERY expensive and limited web access at HOME. Web access elsewhere is not an issue.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag

Something like Avatron perhaps? It's works on wifi..


----------



## clee01l

Jack Henry said:


> We've been syncing devices for years before the CC was involved. Why can't we sync using a Cable or WiFi to the iMac? Why do I need to send it 'up there' when I only want to use it 'down here'
> 
> Cletus, the very of definition of mobile devices is that we use them elsewhere. It doesn't necessarily mean we need an internet connection. It's not that I have limited web access, it's that I have VERY expensive and limited web access at HOME. Web access elsewhere is not an issue.


 I take issue with your definition of "mobile"  I think you are confusing "Mobile" with "Portable"   Laptops were portable.  Smart phones are mobile.  Tablets are an extension of that mobility concept.   Mobile means to move. Sitting at home is not moving.

Cloud computing is the "next big thing"  Everybody is jumping on the bandwagon.  It means you can access your Data for anywhere in the world on any mobile (not just portable) device.  Adobe has embraced the technology as have Apple, IBM, Microsoft, Oracle and others.  It is a different paradigm from sitting in your living room accessing your data on your workstation in the next room.  If your workflow does not fit the cloud computing model developing at Adobe, then LR for iPad is not for you.   

But don't feel slighted. It is not for me either.  The whole iPad thing is pretty much useless for me. i bought one and then migrated to OSX from windows so that I could better integrate my iPhone, iPad, and computer. My intention was to replace my laptop with an iPad.  For many things it can be a replacement.   The iPad that I have has 32GB of storage and RAM combined. This is expected to hold all of my applications and data and space to run my apps.  I can check email, browse with Chrome, and run Keynote presentations, Numbers spreadsheets, and Pages documents.  But I can't import a camera card full of images  or do much with the 40Mb NEFs when I do get the images onto the iPad.  For these things I need a _real_ computer even a small one like my 13"rMBP.  Working with Smart previews might be possible on LR for the iPad, BUT I first need to get the images off of the card and into the LR catalog  So I either take a _real_ computer with me or wait until I finish my travels and use the _real_ computer at home. 

I'm not sure Adobe has given the real world use of iPads a thorough thinking through.  The iPad needs to be an extension of the camera first as well as an extension of the data cloud.


----------



## Kiwigeoff

Cletus.... I would say Adobe has given it a lot more thought and research then you and I out together.  :razz:
Lightroom Mobile is version 1.0...  now think (or research) of what Lightroom v1.0 could and could not do and then consider Photoshop 1.0.... This is the way forward and I am confident that Adobe have their eye on the ball...:surprised:


----------



## johnbeardy

Lots of research isn't necessarily good - as often as not it produces "analysis-paralysis" and defensive decision-making. And let 's not forget that Adobe have had 5 versions of Lightroom and 13-14 Photoshops and really shouldn't be allowed the 1.0 excuse. 

Still, I think they're right in _not_ going with the line of "the iPad needs to be an extension of the camera first as well as an extension of the data cloud." Let's think about that though - the customer may first have to upgrade his/her iPad, maybe add fiddly hardware to transfer files from compact flash cards to the iPad etc (unless you want to ignore Nikon users). Still, that might not be enough horsepower or bandwidth, so your product launches with a bad reputation, is dependent on a variety of 3rd parties, Apple make all the money from it, and you've left adrift a big chunk of the market who are happy with their iPad 2's and will only upgrade when they decide to do so. Instead, you build out from your existing user base and offer them something that's technically achievable. 

John


----------



## Jack Henry

Cletus, our definitions of mobile are exactly the same, so I'm not sure why you're taking issue with it. And, although you are correct that mobile means move, very few people use them actually on the move. They are generally sitting somewhere. The fact that I've mentioned 'home' doesn't mean I don't understand the tablet concept and use it just sitting at home. 

My reason for wanting an app that I can sync (not via the cc) is so I can take some images that I've edited in LR (on the iMac) push them to my iPad and take that somewhere to show the photos to someone else. I don't need to edit them on the iPad. Would LR be handy for me on the iPad? Sure. Would I need access to those file via cc anywhere on anything?  No. Should the app be usable WITHOUT having to use the cloud? Absolutely. I have data on, via, through or in the cloud.  And I'm sure there are a very large percentage of users that feel the same way. 


Kiwigeoff - I think the cloud is the chicken and egg thing. Did users WANT a cloud so it was developed or was it created and 'forced' on users as Adobe is doing? As a way to ensure future company profits it's a good model. As a way for users to use only what they need, it's less than ideal. If I'm happy using PS 6, why should I need to pay for the rest of my life, to continue having access to MY psd files that I've created. It's being held to ransom by a company that already has the market share in this field. You'll probably not find the smaller companies locking users in like this because they know that the users will look elsewhere.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

I'm not commenting on the rights and wrongs of requiring cloud subscription, but the closest we've got to an official statement is Tom Hogarty's forum post, which said:



> Adobe's servers need to act as an omniscient entity to reconcile your efforts between multiple clients. [...] A centralized, sever-based agent is needed to keep clients from colliding with sync conflicts.


----------



## Jack Henry

That's just babble speak trying to justify the direction they've taken


----------



## wianb

I could not agree more Jack. That quote is true Corporate Gobbledygook!!


----------



## clee01l

johnbeardy said:


> Lots of research isn't necessarily good - as often as not it produces "analysis-paralysis" and defensive decision-making. And let 's not forget that Adobe have had 5 versions of Lightroom and 13-14 Photoshops and really shouldn't be allowed the 1.0 excuse.
> 
> Still, I think they're right in _not_ going with the line of "the iPad needs to be an extension of the camera first as well as an extension of the data cloud." Let's think about that though - the customer may first have to upgrade his/her iPad, maybe add fiddly hardware to transfer files from compact flash cards to the iPad etc (unless you want to ignore Nikon users). Still, that might not be enough horsepower or bandwidth...


John, I agree with you.  Except for the part about "fiddly hardware to transfer files from compact flash cards"  I am a Nikon user and do have a 3rd party CF card reader in addition to the SD card reader for my iPad.   There is nothing "fiddly" about it.  Tablets are unlikely in the near term to have enough horsepower and local storage to handle ever increasing amounts of image data.   Bandwidth is an issue that forced Adobe into developing the Smart Preview concept to solve.  For this reason, I don't think a tablet will ever be adequate as an import front end device for LR.   So maybe Adobe have thought this out.   The functionality delivered with "LR4iPad" is not functionality that I can imagine a situation where it would be useful to me. 

And bandwidth remains an issue that truly prevents the integration of devices with adequate horsepower.


----------



## Bruce J

Jack - Take a look at Photosmith.  I think it's much more along the lines that you are expecting.  Syncs w/ LR via Wi-Fi and it handles RAW files.  It also lets you edit metadata on your tablet, not just read it.  So far, I'm underwhelmed by Adobe's new product announcement.  They have, after all, been in this business for decades; they're not a startup.


----------



## wblink

I find it "a pain in the ass" that everyone is creating it's own cloud. I have to pay for Adobe, Lastpass, Dropbox, Pocket informant, Evernote. Why not all use Dropbox (that is my favourite) or just something else, but ONLY 1!!!!
I must admit that Adobes cloud now offers me Photoshop which I would never have bought ue to the price.


----------



## Jack Henry

Who here remembers the debarcle when Apple went from 'Mobile Me' to iCloud.

From the FAQ about moving over

*How do I move to iCloud?*

                     To move to iCloud, make sure your iPhone, iPad, iPod touch, Mac and PC are running the required software and you have a backup of your contacts, calendars and bookmarks. Then visit me.com/move  to move your account. After moving, your mail will start working again,  and your contacts, calendars and bookmarks will update with iCloud  automatically.


Now, what happens when Google or Adobe or any of the other myriad of companies decide on another change (which will happen without a doubt). With your data spread around the world in various guises, how will you know what needs to be moved to where? If you happen to have changed your email address and fail to get a notification about some change, will you loose something important for ever?

Cloud based data storage and subscription software is fraught with problems and dangers that we can't necessarily see at this point.

The rest of that FAQ is here


----------



## Jack Henry

Who can recommend a good iPad app for exporting into from LR and viewing images.
I'm after something that LR can export to without have to jump through too many hoops. 

Regards
John


----------



## Jack Henry

And just to add to the confusion. Here is what happened to the various permutations of email address


----------

